

In which we take a deep breath before the upcoming plunge - shoover
http://technomancy.us/177

======
shoover
This takes me back to Bret Victor's talk Inventing on Principle.

 _There are many ways to live your life. That 's maybe the most important
thing to realize in life, that every aspect of your life is a choice. But
there are default choices. You can choose to sleepwalk through your life and
accept the path that's been laid out for you. You can choose to accept the
world as it is. But you don't have to. If there's something in the world you
feel is a wrong and you have a vision for what a better world could be, you
can find your guiding principle and you can fight for a cause._

 _I 'm not saying you have to live your life this way. I'm not saying you
should. I'm saying it's an option._

You said: _I almost feel embarassed that it took me to the point where I had
everything in my own life put together before I could really take the time to
think seriously about what I could do to help those around me._ Those words
will haunt me for a long time.

Congrats on finding and taking the option. Best wishes in all respects, sir. I
will be interested to hear if and how tech comes into play, or if it's a
complete change of course in the end.

